# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Searching for 60!

## Dennis

I have a milestone birthday coming up in December.

We are looking at St Barths and also Mustique.

There are references to Mustique here but not much detail.

Looking at The Cotton House.

Any intel?

Thanks!

----------


## cec1

Big dilemma, Dennis!  However, having celebrated 30th, 40th, 50th, 60th, 70th, & 80th (oh! wait a minute . . . I'm getting ahead of myself!) birthdays on SBH, I think the right answer is to do both!  Mustique would be wonderful, I'm sure . . . though, I suspect, a bit "vanilla" compared to SBH.  Even if it's not on THE birthday, I recommend planning time on St. Barths in celebration of this very special birthday.  Meanwhile, I suspect that many of us would look forward to a report on Mustique (after all, if it was good enough for Princess Margaret and is a home to Mick Jagger, it must be very nice).

----------


## stbartshopper

Dennis 
You didn’t ask about it but you might consider the Queens Garden Resort in Saba. They are located in a great place offering wonderful views, a highly reviewed spa and a french restaurant on site. There is a rainforest and the island apparently offers good skin diving. Friends went recently and loved it saying it reminds them of the St. Barthelemy of old.

----------


## NancySC

Years ago on a Windstar cruise, we sailed on a 45' sailboat from Bequia over to Mustique for lunch @ Basil's followed by a taxi/truck tour of the island to see beach & Cotton House, then it was lovely, but hard to get to Mustique.  Remote !

----------


## Dennis

> Big dilemma, Dennis!  However, having celebrated 30th, 40th, 50th, 60th, 70th, & 80th (oh! wait a minute . . . I'm getting ahead of myself!) birthdays on SBH, I think the right answer is to do both!  Mustique would be wonderful, I'm sure . . . though, I suspect, a bit "vanilla" compared to SBH.  Even if it's not on THE birthday, I recommend planning time on St. Barths in celebration of this very special birthday.  Meanwhile, I suspect that many of us would look forward to a report on Mustique (after all, if it was good enough for Princess Margaret and is a home to Mick Jagger, it must be very nice).




Yes...decisions, decisions, right?

I spent my 50th on St Barths and although my wife says "anywhere you want to go", I think she wants to check out Mustique. Who am I to cause problems, right?

We're looking at both options, St Barths being the cheaper option which would make the old boat Cap't that used to live here happy.

We shall see.

----------


## Dennis

> Years ago on a Windstar cruise, we sailed on a 45' sailboat from Bequia over to Mustique for lunch @ Basil's followed by a taxi/truck tour of the island to see beach & Cotton House, then it was lovely, but hard to get to Mustique.  Remote !



Getting to Mustique is AUS-MIA-Barbados then a Cessna Caravan.
Getting to St Barths is AUS-CLT-SXM then a Cessna Caravan.

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis 
> You didn’t ask about it but you might consider the Queens Garden Resort in Saba. They are located in a great place offering wonderful views, a highly reviewed spa and a french restaurant on site. There is a rainforest and the island apparently offers good skin diving. Friends went recently and loved it saying it reminds them of the St. Barthelemy of old.




Thanks, Hop. Saba is not on my list at this time.

----------


## cec1

> Who am I to cause problems, right?



Discretion is the better part of valor!

----------


## dadto6

Dennis,
If the spouse want Mustique, you might as well book it today.  :Wink:

----------


## noel

I join the others in recommending Mustique.  
It's the best place to have a one time visit off of St. Barts.

----------


## Hawke

We went to Young Island years ago and found it very confining. Luckily we were able to get on a sailaway and visit some of the other islands in the Grenadines. Saved the vacation, however none of them compare to St. Barts. Mustigue was one of the stops and Basils was fun, but far from what St. Barts offers. Go to Lisbon and visit the towns along the coast, or Italy.

----------


## Dennis

> We went to Young Island years ago and found it very confining. Luckily we were able to get on a sailaway and visit some of the other islands in the Grenadines. Saved the vacation, however none of them compare to St. Barts. Mustigue was one of the stops and Basils was fun, but far from what St. Barts offers. Go to Lisbon and visit the towns along the coast, or Italy.




We decided to go to st Barths.

11-27 to 12-7

----------


## Hawke

That's great. As soon as Denise recovers from her injuries I am bringing her back to St Barts. Hope our favorite villa has an opening for us.

----------


## amyb

Hawke, happy to see this. And visits from Dennis and Lisa too-I am tingling.

----------


## Dennis

> Hawke, happy to see this. And visits from Dennis and Lisa too-I am tingling.



I think you are in a constant state of tingle...and I mean that in the best possible way!

----------


## amyb

Why thank you old boy!  Also in the best possible way.

----------


## andynap

> Why thank you old boy!  Also in the best possible way.



Excuse me- 60 isn’t old if you know what I’m saying.

----------


## noel

Happy Birthday Dennis.
And since your life is only half over, you have plenty of time for Mustique.
Best,
Tim

----------


## amyb

I used old boy in style of  the Brits--a pal

----------


## Dennis

> I used old boy in style of  the Brits--a pal



 :thumb up:

----------


## Dennis

> Happy Birthday Dennis.
> And since your life is only half over, you have plenty of time for Mustique.
> Best,
> Tim



Half over?

I better start taking better care of myself!

----------


## stbartshopper

Hawke- how long will Denise be recovering from her injuries- we hope quickly?

----------


## Hawke

Undergoing physical therapy on her wrist. Still in a boot for her ankle. Next visit with the surgeon is Tuesday. Thanks for asking.

----------


## amyb

Sending get well/feel better wishes to her.

----------


## Hawke

Thank you Amy and Hopper

----------


## Maren

Have luck with your search! :)

----------


## LindaP

Dennis, if you want to really celebrate, then you’re probably better off in St Barths (aren’t we all, ha) .....having been to Mustique, there is really little to do there, except beach, 2 hotels and Basils bar. We stayed at the Firefly, which was definitely a fun place, we went to a cocktail party at the Cotton House; very southern like style. It appeared to need some upgrading, but we were there 10 years ago or more. It was fun to drive the golf carts around the island, but the beaches of SBH are better. I’m glad we visited, it’s a unique place; so you can still plan a trip in your future! Happy Birthday!

----------


## Hawke

> Dennis, if you want to really celebrate, then you’re probably better off in St Barths (aren’t we all, ha) .....having been to Mustique, there is really little to do there, except beach, 2 hotels and Basils bar. We stayed at the Firefly, which was definitely a fun place, we went to a cocktail party at the Cotton House; very southern like style. It appeared to need some upgrading, but we were there 10 years ago or more. It was fun to drive the golf carts around the island, but the beaches of SBH are better. I’m glad we visited, it’s a unique place; so you can still plan a trip in your future! Happy Birthday!



Totally agree.

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, if you want to really celebrate, then you’re probably better off in St Barths (aren’t we all, ha) .....having been to Mustique, there is really little to do there, except beach, 2 hotels and Basils bar. We stayed at the Firefly, which was definitely a fun place, we went to a cocktail party at the Cotton House; very southern like style. It appeared to need some upgrading, but we were there 10 years ago or more. It was fun to drive the golf carts around the island, but the beaches of SBH are better. I’m glad we visited, it’s a unique place; so you can still plan a trip in your future! Happy Birthday!








> Totally agree.




Thanks. I booked St Barths 2 months ago. It says so upthread.

----------

